# How African Bushmen get water



## Jaknight (Jan 13, 2020)

I found this fascinating and wanted to share also how do the Afghanis find water in the desert?

Here’s the video


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jan 14, 2020)

I have to ask myself if that's real or not. Either way, that was cool as hell, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Centermass (Jan 14, 2020)

Dave Chapelle walked away from his hugely popular Comedy Central program _Chapelle’s Show_ at the height of his popularity, leaving _$50 million_ on the table. People questioned his sanity at the time.

After the interviewer asked him about how his decision to quit really wasn’t about the money, Chapelle offers this anecdote.


_I watched one of these nature shows one time and they were talking about how a bushman finds water when it’s scarce, and they do what is called a ‘salt trap.’ I didn’t know this, but apparently baboons love salt. So, they put a lump of salt in a hole and they wait for the baboon. 

The baboon comes, sticks his hand in the hole, grabs the salt, the salt makes his hand bigger, and he’s trapped and can’t get his hand out. Now, if he’s smart, all he does is let go of the salt. The baboon doesn’t want to let go of the salt. Then the bushman comes, grabs the baboon, throws him in a cage, and gives him all the salt he wants! And then the baboon gets thirsty, the bushman lets him out of the cage, the first place the baboon runs to is water, the bushman follows him, and they both drink to their fill. 

And in that analogy, I felt like the baboon, but I was smart enough to let go of the salt._


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jan 14, 2020)

Apparently hunter gatherer's have way more leisure time than your average industrialized worker. On the other hand, you also need a lot of living space. What these guys are doing in the bush shouldn't be replicated in urban areas, way too many vectors for disease.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 14, 2020)

TBH if I find a baboon roaming the city centre following it to water is probably the last thing I'll do.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jan 14, 2020)

SpitfireV said:


> TBH if I find a baboon roaming the city centre following it to water is probably the last thing I'll do.


You know, the urban 'living off the land' movement. If you look at tent cities and urban encampments on an anthropological scale you see a lot of similarities when it comes to resource acquisition and land use. Problem is those systems aren't built for that kind of habitation.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 14, 2020)

R.Caerbannog said:


> You know, the urban 'living off the land' movement. If you look at tent cities and urban encampments on an anthropological scale you see a lot of similarities when it comes to resource acquisition and land use. Problem is those systems aren't built for that kind of habitation.



Do you mean like the homeless or something else? We don't seem to have such movements here.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jan 15, 2020)

SpitfireV said:


> Do you mean like the homeless or something else? We don't seem to have such movements here.


Both the homeless and the alternative living crowd. Here it's a huge problem in coastal population centers with mild weather.


----------

